# Adobe Updater is pissing me offf



## Mrinal Mohit (Jul 5, 2007)

I have a Dell Inspiron 6400 lappie with Core Duo 1.8GHz, 512 MB RAM, 80 GB HDD etc. etc. etc.

Recently I bought a DataOne Home 250 connection

Also, I installed Photoshop CS3 recently.

Problem #1 :
Sometimes, the Adobe Updater automatically starts downloading updates with even showing a dialog box. It justs pops an icon on the systray which is very easy to miss. it's eating on my BWidth. How can I disable it?

Problem #2
Earlier, when I used to plug my digicam in, the AutoPlay menu showed all the comon 6-7 options. But recently, it has been reduced to 2 : Open with Adobe Bridge and Take No Action. How can I reset the Auto Play menu?

Problem #3
As I have a lappie, i don't use a UPS. Problem is, my BSNL modem is directly connected to the power outlet. Whenever the electricity goes out and I'm working on the net, the lappie hangs. It doesn't respond and only the cold reboot option is available. What should I do?


----------



## Liggy (Jul 6, 2007)

(start, run) msconfig services/startup remove anything that says adobe beside it (because it is a dell there's gonna be a lot of useless crap in there) Honestly probably don't need a lot of those startup items!, 2nd, what were the other oprions when you plugged in the cam?  it should give you an option below to change what it will open with.  3rd.  I am not 100 % on that so I will d some research for ya, but I'm sure someone else will have some answers for ya, just hang in there buddy.


----------



## Mrinal Mohit (Jul 6, 2007)

Friend, no Adobe entry shows up there.

CAM - The other options were - open folder, play slideshow, scanner and camera wizard etc. etc.

I can't find any option to change what it will open with!!

HELP guys.


----------



## Liggy (Jul 6, 2007)

so when you click on start button, then left click run, type msconfig, you should see this screen *www.speedupmyxp.com/images/msconfig_tabs.gif
select startup tab. what is listed in there?
how old is the dell? you maybe covered under the hardware warrenty support, ask them about the battery/power, prob, and you can try to ask about other probs as well.  Dell's good that way...


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 6, 2007)

Block Adobe Updater using a firewall .. I'll recommend Comodo. 

In fact I too was pissed off with Adobe updater (got installed with Acrobat Reader) so I removed Adobe reader and installed Foxit ..


----------



## Mrinal Mohit (Jul 6, 2007)

@Lizzy : My other things are running perfectly fine. There's no prob with msconfig. No Adobe entry shows up in TuneUp Utilities 2007 - StartUp Manager

@it_waaznt_me : I too have Foxit. I only use Photoshop from Adobe

I called up a friend of mine who has a HP lappie and a similar DataOne connection. His lappie also hangs up when the modem is switched off before disconnecting Internet in Windows. BSNL isn't helping


----------



## devil_me (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is how to disable it or change the autoupdater options..
*www.livedeviant.com/forum/showthread.php?t=178


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jul 7, 2007)

Even I also facing the problem. Mine is Adobe Acrobat Reader 8. It starts to download updates without even informing me.


----------



## Mrinal Mohit (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks! devil_me! Adobe Updater is dead and done for!

Now only if some1 could help me with the other 2 probs .....


----------



## devil_me (Jul 10, 2007)

*www.livedeviant.com/forum/showthread.php?p=225
Thats the solution for the second problem.. 
And about the third one, I can't understand.. You mean that your lappy turns off when the power is gone when the modem is attached to it? or else it hangs?
Neither of them should actually happen. In extreme case, may be the power of the laptop isn't sufficient... but you havent powered your modem with your lappy's battery. very strange. BTW once just try to pull the power off of the modem when there is power. Not when the power goes off by itself but just plug it off yourself and see if it still hangs..


----------



## Mrinal Mohit (Jul 10, 2007)

The deviantart's not working. Here is a complete list of my autoplay options.

Music
1 Play using WMP
2 Copy CD using Nero
3 Open folder to view files (OF)
4 Take No Action (TNA)

Pictures
1. Download Images using Adobe Bridge CS3
2 Open using Opera
3 TNA

Video
1 Download Images using Adobe Bridge CS3
2 TNA

Mixed COntent
1 Download Images using Adobe Bridge CS3
2 Copy CD using Nero
3 TNA

Music CD
1 Read disc using A-120%
2 Play CD Audio using Media Player CLassic
3 Rip music from CD - WMP
4 Play audio CD - WMP
5. Convert Audio CDs to Nero Audio
6 Convert Audio CDs to audio files
7 Copy CD
8 OF
9 TNA

DVD Movie
1 Read Disc
2 Play DVD Video
3 OF
4 TNA

I wanna remove the Adobe entries and restore OF

My lappy HANGS when the modem is on AND connected to the lappie AND the power goes out. it doesn't respond even if i close the lid and reopen / detach the modem cable.


----------

